# Ringshooter from Henry



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This fantastic shooter from Henry sent to me for winning FPS 300 Club Logo design contest.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great job on the logo btw


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats and that's a great looking ring shooter!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice of Henry to send that to you! Looks great, bet it shoots great too


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Whats that your shooting......bon bons?


Mmmmm.....looks nice.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aye, that is a super looking ringer. Congrats to you and Henry for his selfless Well done.gesture.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pleased that it got there with no problems, Irfan. I hope you enjoy shooting it.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

E~Shot, E~Shot, E~Shot.

Always winning stuff aren't you?

Well anyway that is a very nice looking slingshot, I love the color of the wood.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> E~Shot, E~Shot, E~Shot.
> 
> Always winning stuff aren't you?
> 
> Well anyway that is a very nice looking slingshot, I love the color of the wood.


Yes... LOL, started to win giveaways & contest recently.... I think there is a bug in random number genorater :rofl:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Right on! Eshot you little stinker!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another win from you!!!! 

Please, write down some numbers for me in this thread ...they might serve for the lottery!! LOL

Nice ringshooter!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Henry knows his naturals!, i gotta get me one of those ring shooters!!


----------

